# I need help with a Kubota L245DT tractor



## Madison554 (9 mo ago)

I'm having to learn how to maintain my old Kubota L245DT tractor. I'll apologize first for not knowing the correct name of things. I changed the filter and oil yesterday and today while using it, I notice that something was leaking around the gear shift. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Shifter boot is probably ripped. Your local Kubota dealer will have a new one with spring clamps for about 10 bucks.


----------

